# New to archery looking for advice.



## prssantana (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm going to be buying my first bow in the next few weeks. I plan on elk hunting next season. I'm really interested in the assassin, legion and a few martins. Just looking for input on bows in this price range. I would like to buy a package set up to get started and figure out what I want for components. I haven't been able to shoot anything yet so i don't know what I'm going to like. Btw I am left handed.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

prssantana.


----------



## heartshot60 (Jul 25, 2009)

:welcomesign:to Archery Talk!


----------



## bowhunterhaus1 (Oct 16, 2009)

Welcome aboard have fun


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## ladynavyvet (Jan 21, 2012)

From one novice to another, welcome. I'm just starting out too. I just bought a Bear Apprentice model compound bow, but I'm shooting from a wheelchair so a smaller bow is required for my use. I am hoping to use it for some competition shooting, as well as turkey and deer hunting.


----------



## liquidshredda (Nov 23, 2011)

you can't go wrong with the assassin, its my first real bow besides a crappy youth bow, and right off the bat I was pretty darn accurate. smooth draw I can pull all day, I could ask nothing more from a bow.


----------



## TeamYuma (Sep 1, 2011)

Word of Advice for a novice. Figure out draw length.......and buy a used bow. The depreciation on bows from one year to the next is significant. I am a Mathews fan after shooting several bows. Also find a good mentor that can help you. One that is experienced and knows the answers to "questions you think are stupid". Don't ever be afraid to ask.......we have all been there. I learn something every time I shoot.


----------



## prssantana (Dec 18, 2011)

I would like to go used but have had almost no luck on finding anything left handed. Ive been watching craigslist and checked the local shops. Even for a new bow i will have to order. I'm going to the Portland area next month and I was planning on looking there. I also wanted to buy a new bow because I don't know what to look for in a used bow as far as what has had normal wear and whats been abused. I have a second cousin that is willing to teach. Hes been shooting and bow hunting for years. He currently shoots an assassin and loves it but said to talk to people and get input. Most of all shoot them all and see what you like.


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------

